# Synthetic stock clean up and paint.



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I recently purchased a new Savage rifle with a synthetic stock, The rfiel is great, but the stock is el-cheapo, but I knew that anyway.

I want to paint it and remove some of the ridges and seams from the forming process. Can I just sand it? Will that just roughen the surface too much and release the fiberglass into places like my face? Mmmm, itchy stock, not good? Anyone have any experience with this?

RC


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Couple of things about glass molded stocks.

Yes, you can just sand them to smooth the mold lines and rough spots. not sure why they do it, but for some reason they feel they gotta put the sprue in the pistol grip. It would be the mid point for filling the stock but makes more sense in my mind to put it in the grip cap not IN the grip. You don't have to use a coarse sand paper to get this done with either. Plastic will abrade very easily when sanded.

Glass injected stocks don't have the fiberglass you would think they do. It is more like a powder than anything else. To acutally have a stock where you have to worry about glass cloth, you would have to get a resin impregnated stocked. These would be your kevlar Bell and Carlson, HS Precisions, and McMillian style stocks.

Remember that plastic is a petrleum base material also when picking your paint. Somestick better to it than others. My preference goes to the Testor Model paints and to Duracoat paints. Testor is available at any hobby shop or places where they have models available. Duracoat is available from Lauer Custom Weaponryin Wisconsin. I haven't had a job I felt comfortable using Duracoat on yet and am still learninghow this is done with the Testors paints. They are just cheaper to learn with.


----------

